# scratch paper in exam room



## TXengrChickPE (Aug 8, 2007)

So, I'm taking the "the other board" Passing Zone for Civil Engineering. I know, it sucks... but I need the motivation of a schedule and I can't do a class that meets in person. Recently one of the other students asked a question about using something other than trial and error for a certain type of WR problem. The instructor responded that using the trial and error approach is usually easiest/fastest and just keep track of your guesses and "jot them down on your scratch area if you are able to in your jurisdiction". I'm trying to understand what he's saying here... Are there jurisdictions where you CANNOT write stuff down? I understand that anything that I write during the exam needs to be turned in so I can't take it home and recreate the exam from my scribbles... but, I assumed that the test booklet would have enough space to write in. Also, I generally use engr (graphing) paper to do any kind of graphing and shear/moment diagrams. I'm somewhat of a perfectionist and I hate drawing anything free-hand. So, should I try to get used to free-hand schetching or is there likely to be graph paper available?

Also, if it matters, I'm in Texas (which you could probably figure out from my name)


----------



## Tina (Aug 8, 2007)

You're only allowed to write in the test booklet. But there will be enough space. I don't know the specific rules in Texas, but in CA we were not allowed to bring in any loose paper.


----------



## jfusilloPE (Aug 8, 2007)

When I took the exam in PA, the only scratch paper that you could bring in to the exam with you was none. Everything that was to be written, could only be written in your exam book.

I believe that NCEES states something on their website in regards to this. Any looseleaf paper had to be in a binding, whether GBC or 3-ring.

Writing in any of your reference material is grounds for removal from the exam location.

This may vary from state to state, but it seems to be the norm from what I have heard.


----------



## VA_Env_Engr (Aug 8, 2007)

You are not allowed to bring any loose papers into the exam in VA as well. In addition, I believe they don't allow any notes etc. written in pencil. All scratch work has to be done on the exam booklet. I have not found this to be the problem in either FE or PE exams. If there are any questions where you do have to plot your work, there should be space/graph provided :dunno: .


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 8, 2007)

Hmmm....I worked the problems in my NCEES book in pencil. Are they going to allow me to bring it in? Do I need to go over my work in pen?


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 8, 2007)

Captain Worley said:


> Hmmm....I worked the problems in my NCEES book in pencil. Are they going to allow me to bring it in? Do I need to go over my work in pen?


As long as you don't get caught writing in it during the exam, you'll probably be OK, but I would suggest showing it to your proctor before the exam and explaining that it is already in there, if they have a problem with it, better to let them take it, then to have your exam invalidated.


----------



## VA_Env_Engr (Aug 8, 2007)

Captain Worley said:


> Hmmm....I worked the problems in my NCEES book in pencil. Are they going to allow me to bring it in? Do I need to go over my work in pen?


CW, some states do, some don't. I can't say I can tell you where the "official" rules about this are written, but I do specifically recall either reading about it or someone mentioning it. I think the idea is they want to be able to tell the "exam related scratch" from other notes you bring in so you can't take away anything from the exam directly.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 8, 2007)

See our pinned thread in this forum

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=3508


----------



## bigray76 (Aug 8, 2007)

I felt that there was adequate room to work out a problem in the testing booklet... even the ones I had to do trial and error. If you take a look at the sample NCEES exam, that will give you a good idea of the format and layout of the actual test in terms of room to work, amount of space per page, etc.

-Ray


----------



## ktulu (Aug 8, 2007)

bigray76 said:


> I felt that there was adequate room to work out a problem in the testing booklet... even the ones I had to do trial and error. If you take a look at the sample NCEES exam, that will give you a good idea of the format and layout of the actual test in terms of room to work, amount of space per page, etc.
> -Ray


I agree with bigray on the ample space given for the exam problems. The thing I don't understand is how come, after all the writing in the exam booklet, I still cannot come up with the right answers???? ldman:

ktulu


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 8, 2007)

VA_Env_Engr said:


> CW, some states do, some don't. I can't say I can tell you where the "official" rules about this are written, but I do specifically recall either reading about it or someone mentioning it. I think the idea is they want to be able to tell the "exam related scratch" from other notes you bring in so you can't take away anything from the exam directly.


I'm thinking I'll go over it with pen, then they can see it was there before I entered the exam room...I do the same thing every year with taxes, so I'm pretty good at doing it.


----------



## jfusilloPE (Aug 8, 2007)

^^^I do crossword puzzles in pen


----------



## Raanne (Aug 8, 2007)

Michigan doesn't care if its in pencil. you can bring in anything you like as long as it is bound - so you can bring in worked problems, notes, etc... I do see a note that many states are doing that, however i never came across anything saying michigan banned it.

all the information as to what is allowed shoudl be up on your state website - i would just verify it...


----------

